

Ask HN: Any payment processing advice? - kylec

I'm in the process of building a simple website for my grandmother to showcase her artwork online. Right now, if someone sees art they would like to purchase, they send her an email and arrange a check or money transfer. However, I'm concerned about the risk of accepting checks and am looking into credit card processing systems.<p>So my questions are:<p><pre><code>  - Is there really a risk to accepting checks, or am I just being slightly paranoid?
  - Should I go with PayPal, or should I look into alternatives?
  - What information do I need to keep for each transaction?
</code></pre>
Thanks for your advice!
======
noodle
1) a safe policy would be to accept checks by mail, but hold shipping until
the check clears the bank and you have funds in your account.

2)
[http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/startupswiki/Ask_YC_Archive#t...](http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/startupswiki/Ask_YC_Archive#toc81)

3) depends. some of the things in the link above touch on that. for the most
part, though, keep as much of the "safe" (non-CC, check, routing, etc.
numbers) information that you feel like you need.

